# Kalkine equities research



## freebird54 (3 December 2014)

Anyone any experience?


----------



## Wysiwyg (4 December 2014)

There is a dedicated U.K. research mob but not an Australian one????? Link?????


----------



## freebird54 (8 December 2014)

Wysiwyg said:


> There is a dedicated U.K. research mob but not an Australian one????? Link?????




http://www.kalkine.com.au/


----------



## Wysiwyg (8 December 2014)

If you followed their dividend stock buy recommendation (19/05/14) for Decmil (DCG) at $1.84 open price day after, you could have made a capital gain sell above $2. Dividend stocks in the construction and mining field have been in decline for a few years now.  I almost held onto Monadelphous with an alluring high dividend yield but with the stocks in this sector recently experiencing sharp decline, a buy of DCG at $1.84 would have seen one sitting on a capital loss plus a likely dividend reduction. 

Stock reports are feel good reads but the downside of a company, the overall market and the sectors trend should  also be part of a stock selection for the prospective buyer.


----------



## Kate Winslet (31 May 2018)

Yes, I am experienced with this Company. They are very good at market research and their recommendations are working very good as well. With their recommendation, I bought Supply Network Ltd in Jan 2017 at a price of $ 1.99 and sold it at $ 3.15 with a gain percentage of 66.08
Very good stock reports given by them with that of their support.


----------

